

Norway's national oil fund value updates several times a second on its website - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nbim.no/en/

======
JumpCrisscross
Norways' oil fund is the largest sovereign wealth fund in the world. That
ticker is its value updated several times a second - there is nothing close to
that level of transparency for a portfolio that size anywhere else in the
world. I used to work at a large investment bank as a trader - most banks
don't know the value of their consolidated book until the end of the day and
even that tends to be an estimate of estimates.

